# Tombstones



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

We are following the Disney Haunted Mansion theme this year. These are the tombstones at the Haunted Mansion, roughly speaking. We added two, for the party hosts, Philip and Angela.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

32" tall x 24" wide, or less. 2" thick.

Joe


----------



## jreed983 (Jan 9, 2017)

These are fantastic! We're they all done on a cnc I assume?


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

jreed983 said:


> These are fantastic! We're they all done on a cnc I assume?



We used a hot knife to cut the 2" foam into 24" x 32" blanks. Then I used my Samson 510 CNC table with a BOSCH EV1617 2.25HP router with a 60 degree V bit to carve the text. Then we used the hot knife again to shape them. We sprayed the text and the front and sides with flat black spray paint. The foam melted a bit from the paint, giving the stones some texture. Then I used the small diameter cabinet rollers with KILZ water base primer, tinted gray to lightly roll over the foam, hitting the high points. After that, some random flat black spray paint again from a distance, to give the stones an aged, neglected look. Each stone took about 40 minutes to make.

Joe


----------



## jreed983 (Jan 9, 2017)

The Hobbyist said:


> We used a hot knife to cut the 2" foam into 24" x 32" blanks. Then I used my Samson 510 CNC table with a BOSCH EV1617 2.25HP router with a 60 degree V bit to carve the text. Then we used the hot knife again to shape them. We sprayed the text and the front and sides with flat black spray paint. The foam melted a bit from the paint, giving the stones some texture. Then I used the small diameter cabinet rollers with KILZ water base primer, tinted gray to lightly roll over the foam, hitting the high points. After that, some random flat black spray paint again from a distance, to give the stones an aged, neglected look. Each stone took about 40 minutes to make.
> 
> Joe


Thank you for the detailed explanation. They came out great! I've wanted to tryskimg headstones for a long time just don't have a cnc. Maybe try some freehand for next year.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

The setup this year


----------



## Rob Bragg (Feb 7, 2017)

Those came out great! I made some last year. You can cut pieces and glue them to give a 3 dimension effect also.👍


----------

